# How close to road can I hunt?



## IWantMeatinFreezer

Back in September I hung a stand up at our hunting property in Bitley. Now that I think about it, it is about 60 feet from the road. it is a great spot that I have left alone for opening day. I didn't use it at all during bow season but I just want to make sure it is legal to hunt that close the road. The only thing I can find in guide about the road talk about road right of ways but does not say much. 

So what are the rules for hunting near a road on private land?


----------



## KILLnGRILL

You're good to go .I just asked a DNR officer the same question while going to hunter safety with my daughter.


----------



## roger23

Michigan outdoors last week they shot from the road they explained the law ,,I don't remember the answer but it was on film


----------



## malainse

Hunting within road or railroad Right-of-Way

You may hunt within a road right-of-way where the adjoining property is
publicly owned.If the adjacent property is privately owned,you must have
permission from the landowner.Railroad rights-of-way are private property.
Trespassing on railroad property is a misdemeanor.You must have written
permission from the railroad company to be exempt from trespass.
-----------------------------------
Above is from the hunting guide. 

Nothing in the law on distance, can hunt from the road itself if you have a right to hunt the adjacent land (your land so not an issue). 

Has been answered a number of times, do a search in this forum for "Road"


----------



## IWantMeatinFreezer

Thanks for the help guys!!


----------

